
Google Trends reveals clues about the mentality of richer nations - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/04/google-trends-reveals-clues-about-the-mentality-of-richer-nations.ars
======
ArekDymalski
This article reveals horrifying fact that the researchers confused correlation
with causation.

~~~
ktizo
Seconded.

Is just as easy to draw the conclusion from the data that people in wealthier
countries are less fearful of the future due to their economic situation and
therefore more likely to seek to read about it.

Also, from the idea that _those who forget history are doomed to repeat it_ ,
in countries that are economically screwed it might actually improve the
chances of future success to be focusing a lot on the past.

